# Fast track program for 38 listed occupations



## preeti (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi All,

Can anybody give some idea on the status of fast track program which Canada have recently started for some listed occupation list. 

We are from India and planning to file for Canada under fast track. My husband has the roles and responsibilities defined under a header but do not the designation which has been stated on the CIC site. 

What all documents do we need to prove our work. 

Anybody who is perusing fast track can guide us. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kkmm (Sep 16, 2008)

preeti said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anybody give some idea on the status of fast track program which Canada have recently started for some listed occupation list.
> 
> ...


I have uploaded all the 38 occupation list sometimes back on the forum you can find them out easily. Moreover please refer Welcome Page | Page d'accueil for the all the relevant information you need.

Thanks.
-Kamran


----------



## preeti (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi Kamran, 

Thanks for reply , I got your point and have already checked the 38 listed occupations. My main point was will it be sufficient to just have the detailed description of job duties on the company letterhead as stated in the occupation list but do not have the designation as stated for that occupation list. Will that be ok with the Canadian authorities?

Regards.


----------

